# Some kills with different shooters!



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello friends! 
Dicided to post some hunting pics, some you might have seen others not!
Lately I have improved allot my hunting and shooting skills and taking allot of rabbits and pigeons but still allot to go








Using many catties but mainly 25mm TBG with m8 hexnuts on all of them!

Hope you enjoy them...all of them give realy tasty meals


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good harvest!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for sharing and good shooting I like to see what people are shooting with and what they hunt.

Njones


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Good on


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Nice critter gittin pics. Bon appetit


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks for the nice comments guys!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

oh good shooting..and yes there will be good eating as well..

~AKAOldmiser


----------

